# Naturalization Timeline



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

I am wanting to go visit my family in Australia January 2009, this will be my first visit sine I became a Permanent Resident in 2001.
My question is, if I filed for Naturalization now do you think it would clash with my January 2009 trip or would it take way longer.
I wouldn't want to miss my trip because I had to go to the INS for an appointment.
My service center is Texas (Oklahoma City).

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

irok said:


> I am wanting to go visit my family in Australia January 2009, this will be my first visit sine I became a Permanent Resident in 2001.
> My question is, if I filed for Naturalization now do you think it would clash with my January 2009 trip or would it take way longer.
> I wouldn't want to miss my trip because I had to go to the INS for an appointment.
> My service center is Texas (Oklahoma City).
> ...


Funny how many people get caught with this one. Before the madness of last summer's fee increase derailing the whole train (like that wasn't predictable ), you could happily predict you'd get your receipt and fingerprint notice about a month after you mailed, and your interview around 6 months after that -- as long as you didn't have a middle eastern sounding name! Now, it's anybody's guess when these things will happen.

You're landlocked from after the oath ceremony to receiving your US passport. Even heard of people driving hundreds of miles straight after the ceremony to the few places where you can get same-day service on your passport.


----------

